# What is the deal with all these damn seed heads



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

I am super happy with my yard this year -- first year with a reel mower and mowing at approx 3/4 inch (need to level like a mother -- but dont have the time or money to do it this year)

My yard looks great and my neigbors comment on it all the time (probably have a couple of them looking at reel mowers on craigslist)

But one thing that is driving me nuts is all these seed heads that pop up like 1-2 days after I mow.. I mean they are everywhere -- is there something wrong?? How do I stop this?? Isnt TIfTuf supposed to be a sterile grass that cant grow from seed??

-KM


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am dealing with same from my Tifgrand. From what I know there's nothing you can really do except try to get the seed head suppression benefits from PGR, or cut more often.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

From what I've read, since I don't have hybrid, they produce seed heads but no seeds.


----------



## jefwey (Apr 20, 2018)

I also have Tifgrand with seed heads popping up the next day!! I finally did my first application of TNEX at .25 oz/1000ft and it looks like its slowed them down tremendously! I applied to part of my yard for testing purposes. I'm mowing today and will see what it looks like in 2 days.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ok so I am experiencing the same issue with tons of seed heads and contemplating utilizing a PGR. However, is there any cost effective PGRs out there, one that won't break the bank at $100+, and still get the job done?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

In one word, "nope". Best bet is to get on the chemical exchange subforum, and see if someone has some they want to split, or wait until next Spring when I do the next large split.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Having the same problem with seed heads as well.It makes the lawn look crappy.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Ok so I am experiencing the same issue with tons of seed heads and contemplating utilizing a PGR. However, is there any cost effective PGRs out there, one that won't break the bank at $100+, and still get the job done?


I am in Edmond, Oklahoma and have some PGR I would be willing to sell to you if you want to drive up to my house. It is T-Nex, you can read about it all over these forums.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

The seed heads are sterile but the grass still produces them. Just part of the game from what I understand. Nothing you can do about it but mow more often. I mow every two days and still get them, I just mowed last night and already have some starting to pop out. But the T-Next helps.


----------



## erad213 (May 11, 2018)

I have STA and in my low spots i still have brown seed heads that arent getting cut by the mower! I feel like i need to cut really low but dont want to scalp it. Grass is looking good except for where the ugly brown seed heads are. Hoping the rain helps them grow a little taller so i can just mow it off.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

I got these too with tnex, not sure if theres other solution to these issue.

The light greens stuff are seed heads


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

They haven't slowed down here in SC either. I mow every 2-3 days and have them everywhere. Not a pgr user. My neighbor sprays it and it discolored his lawn. It's supposed to be temporary but the color still looks off after about a month.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Ya'll mow every 2 days and have to spray growth regulator every couple weeks?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

I got em here in Charlotte as well. 2nd time this year. They actually got worse after I sprayed PGR. I assume it was coincidence.

I'm mowing at 0.40". It's a losing battle so I just let them go and mow at my regular interval. For 3 to 4 days. They be gone in a week or so.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford Would you happen to have any suggestions on seed heads in Celebration bermuda? They have been around for about a month now. I have Celebration and 419 in another part of the yard, both mowed at .500 with same 260SL, both have been treated the same with mechanical aeration and verticutting, both treated the same chemically with ferts, PGR @ same rate, and both in full sun. Celebration has seed heads, 419 doesn't. Any idea what gives?

Is this just part of Celebration's cultivar? Thanks for your time.

Blake G


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

BlakeG said:


> @viva_oldtrafford Would you happen to have any suggestions on seed heads in Celebration bermuda? They have been around for about a month now. I have Celebration and 419 in another part of the yard, both mowed at .500 with same 260SL, both have been treated the same with mechanical aeration and verticutting, both treated the same chemically with ferts, PGR @ same rate, and both in full sun. Celebration has seed heads, 419 doesn't. Any idea what gives?
> 
> Is this just part of Celebration's cultivar? Thanks for your time.
> 
> Blake G


My only piece of advice is to reduce your fertility on the C - it's highly aggressive, even at very low fertiity rates.

My tees are 419 and receive about 5.5#N/year, but my range tee is C and gets half of that - a large chunk of that comes at one time (post aerification


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

10-4. Thank you for your time sir.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

T-nex has eliminated all the seed heads that use to pop up. I actually just mowed after 8 days, minimal clippings and zero seed heads


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been in PGR (t-nex) suppression for almost 2 months now. But still getting seed heads, albeit probably not as many, but still enough to be a #pisseroffer


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> In one word, "nope". Best bet is to get on the chemical exchange subforum, and see if someone has some they want to split, or wait until next Spring when I do the next large split.


Why can't you use glyphosate? 
Look at the label for chemical mowing :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Dawg1419 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > In one word, "nope". Best bet is to get on the chemical exchange subforum, and see if someone has some they want to split, or wait until next Spring when I do the next large split.
> ...


I got educated on that subject, and count my comment to ignorance, until I became educated on the topic and now know otherwise. :nod:


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Seed heads are an indicator of some sort of STRESS.

In most circumstances your lawn will stop going to seed on its own within a couple of weeks or so and it will be business as usual. If there has been dramatic weather change, it will stop seeding once conditions have gone back to normal or once the plant has adjusted. If weather conditions have been fairly consistent, then you will want to look at what it is that may have caused it to go into stress in the first place, like insufficient water, nutrient or soil composition.

If you haven't had a lot of water or haven't fertilised in a while, a really good deep soaking and an application with a good quality slow release fertiliser, should put an end to a nutrient or water deficiency and shortly after the grass will go back to normal.


----------

